# oh my poor boy



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

he's sooooo scared of phones poor boy. he backed away as soon as i put it near him. look at him all puffed up and acting tough in front of the big scary phone lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Haha how cute...he's probably thinking "ma why are you putting that really loud thing near me?"


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

What a pretty baby. I love that little face.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww bless thats so cute


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

he is sssoo sweet


----------



## lordsnipe (Nov 11, 2010)

I wish Colbie was like that .. she's first to jump on my phone and steal my screen protector or try and bite off my keys!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

aww. well phones are rather loud! Arnie doesn't mind my phone - she can be sitting near it or on it and I'll get a message and she won't flinch but if something rings, like the home phone or the mobile - she shrieks and screams and flies around the room until I tell her to calm down. My housemate had her out last night and she was sitting near his phone - when it rang she flew into the window and bruised her little beaky


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Poor Arnie hope she is alright, my bf phone goes off all the time which he has a song playing for his ringtone and they love music
I had my phone on all the time for a recording playing and tweety used to chuck my phone onto the floor


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

it wasn't ringing or anything when i put it next to him! obviously he knows that it can make noise lol but then when it does both my call and message tones are recordings of him and he makes noises back at it.. so he can't be scared of the noise it makes, surely.. (no, i'm not obsessed with my bird.. honestly.. )
the funniest thing is though that he isn't afraid of my partner's phone.. he was pecking at it today.. but her phone hardly ever rings so.
he's scared of the home phone too but my partner swears she could hear mister doing a pretty good rendition of the ring tone the other day. which is odd because it's a tune, not just a ring ring. he's odd bird lol


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

What a cute picture lol. Cindy doesn't mind my cell, the alarms are loud but the ringtone is spoonman and she likes music.


----------



## ginger_midget (Jan 7, 2011)

lordsnipe said:


> I wish Colbie was like that .. she's first to jump on my phone and steal my screen protector or try and bite off my keys!


I'll vouch for that...see Colbie in COTM  ...cheeky little thing! ...must be the bright lights of the screen...Nibbler on the other hand, won't have a bar of the phone...although he does fire up when I play back him whistling on my phone ...so cute!


----------

